# No more tear Stains!



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

That is quite a difference. I'm glad you found something that worked. Do you take from this that he has some kind of allergy that caused the staining?


----------



## monapete (Nov 26, 2012)

I am guessing so cause it took got rid of almost all his tear stains


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Did you do the Dr. Dobbs test?


----------



## monapete (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes I did the Dr Dobbs test. She was great!


----------

